

Ricon East 2013 Videos - skyn3e
http://databasefriends.blogspot.com/2013/07/ricon-east-2013-videos.html

======
Adrock
I was there and a lot of the talks were great, but Dr. Seltzer's Automatically
Scalable Computing was my favorite by far:

[http://ricon.io/archive/2013/east.html%23automatically-
scala...](http://ricon.io/archive/2013/east.html%23automatically-scalable-
computation)

It's a crazy approach and they've made impressive progress on it. I could see
it becoming a standard technique in a few decades...

